# no more nails to hang picture?



## moneygrower (20 Sep 2007)

Is it safe to use this stuff to hang picture hooks or will it come crashing down? Don't fancy drilling masonary wall.


----------



## Caveat (20 Sep 2007)

moneygrower said:


> Is it safe to use this stuff to hang picture hooks or will it come crashing down? Don't fancy drilling masonary wall.


 
You shouldn't need to drill - can you not just use the little white plastic picture hooks (with 4 tack type nails on the back). They hold a fair bit of weight.


----------



## dble8 (20 Sep 2007)

Caveat said:


> You shouldn't need to drill - can you not just use the little white plastic picture hooks (with 4 tack type nails on the back). They hold a fair bit of weight.


 
the're right
come in a pack of 2 or 3 they're like a picture hook with little pin like pieces in the bottom part of the hook so you put in on the wall about where you want to hang the picture then hammer in the pins


----------



## moneygrower (20 Sep 2007)

really? that's great news thanks!


----------



## Squonk (20 Sep 2007)

If you use no-more-nails, you'll find that when you get fed up of the picture and want to change it, you'll end up also removing half your wall!


----------



## car (20 Sep 2007)

I used that product once and renamed it to "No, More nails".


----------



## Carpenter (20 Sep 2007)

car said:


> I used that product once and renamed it to "No, More nails".


 
Good one!  In fairness to "no more nails" and other types of panel adhesives, they were never designed for that purpose.  For lightweight pictures etc those white picture hooks with hardened steel pins are fine, for something more substantial I use a product from "Rayfix":
[broken link removed]

For the best (light to medium duty) fixing of all, in a solid (masonry) wall it's hard to beat a plug and screw.


----------



## xt40 (20 Sep 2007)

the no more nails might stick , but the paint would peel from the wall


----------



## Bluebells (22 Sep 2007)

car said:


> I used that product once and renamed it to "No, More nails".



Brilliant. 

Lynn Truss ( " Eats, Shoots, and Leaves " ) would love that.


----------



## Jane Doe (11 Feb 2009)

dble8 said:


> the're right
> come in a pack of 2 or 3 they're like a picture hook with little pin like pieces in the bottom part of the hook so you put in on the wall about where you want to hang the picture then hammer in the pins


You just hammer them in to the wall, no drilling holes?


----------



## carrielou (11 Feb 2009)

And they come in different sizes for smaller or bigger pictures to hang


----------



## Caveat (11 Feb 2009)

Jane Doe said:


> You just hammer them in to the wall, no drilling holes?


 
Correct.


----------



## iggy (11 Feb 2009)

I would drill it and plug it. Permanent proper job, unless it`s a postcard you`re hanging up.
As Carpenter said `no more nails` is not really designed for hanging pictures etc, it`s mainly for the likes of bonding skirting boards to the walls etc.


----------



## Jane Doe (11 Feb 2009)

iggy said:


> I would drill it and plug it. Permanent proper job, unless it`s a postcard you`re hanging up.
> As Carpenter said `no more nails` is not really designed for hanging pictures etc, it`s mainly for the likes of bonding skirting boards to the walls etc.


 what do you think of the hooks with pins to nail on to wall?


----------



## iggy (11 Feb 2009)

Jane Doe said:


> what do you think of the hooks with pins to nail on to wall?


 You may get away with it Jane but to be honest for the two minutes it would take to do it right I would still drill and plug it. 
If in time to come you wanted to change the picture and put up a larger one the anchor would be there to secure it.
The hooks with pins just grip into the plasterwork and if or when you needed to move them the chances are that a chunk of plaster would break off leaving you with a patch to re plaster.


----------



## allthedoyles (11 Feb 2009)

Check this out ..........It was discussed is a previous post by Jane Doe ( home & gardens )



Its must be the latest picture hanging technology !


----------



## Jane Doe (12 Feb 2009)

allthedoyles said:


> Check this out ..........It was discussed is a previous post by Jane Doe ( home & gardens )
> 
> 
> 
> Its must be the latest picture hanging technology !


 Yes i did get get some of them but am a bit wary. So far I have only hung a calendar with one


----------



## Jane Doe (12 Feb 2009)

iggy said:


> You may get away with it Jane but to be honest for the two minutes it would take to do it right I would still drill and plug it.
> If in time to come you wanted to change the picture and put up a larger one the anchor would be there to secure it.
> The hooks with pins just grip into the plasterwork and if or when you needed to move them the chances are that a chunk of plaster would break off leaving you with a patch to re plaster.


Hi iggy. It is not the two mins that bothers me.I am not any good at drilling etc. Thanks


----------



## Ceist Beag (12 Feb 2009)

Jane Doe said:


> what do you think of the hooks with pins to nail on to wall?



I used these and it ended up taking chips out of the plaster on the wall! Might say more for the plaster work than the hooks but I ended up going with the drill!


----------



## Jane Doe (12 Feb 2009)

Ceist Beag said:


> I used these and it ended up taking chips out of the plaster on the wall! Might say more for the plaster work than the hooks but I ended up going with the drill!


was it a plaster board wall? I was told to be careful with pb walls


----------



## Ceist Beag (12 Feb 2009)

Nope, block wall. I did get the impression the plaster was poorly applied so this might have been the cause but that said I was much happier after with the drill approach (cleaner and sturdier finish).


----------



## Celtwytch (12 Feb 2009)

As an alternative to the various methods mentioned here, how about Command Strips by 3M? (more info here )

I used the "sawtooth" picture hangers to hang a large, wooden-framed picture. It hasn't fallen down yet!  These strips have the added advantage of not damaging the walls when removed.  I have successfully used various hooks around the house, and never had a problem removing the strips.

Not affiliated with this company, by the way - just a devoted fan!


----------



## Wexfordguy (12 Feb 2009)

I know somebody who just bougght a house that was full of pictures fixed to the wall with NoMoreNails,he literally has holes all over the wall where the stuff pulled the plaster away with it.
I wouldntuse it for sticking up pictures unless you never intend to remove them!


----------



## Jane Doe (12 Feb 2009)

Celtwytch said:


> As an alternative to the various methods mentioned here, how about Command Strips by 3M? (more info here )
> 
> I used the "sawtooth" picture hangers to hang a large, wooden-framed picture. It hasn't fallen down yet! These strips have the added advantage of not damaging the walls when removed. I have successfully used various hooks around the house, and never had a problem removing the strips.
> 
> Not affiliated with this company, by the way - just a devoted fan!


as i said i have some wary of hanging picture with. And they give weight but how do you weigh a pic. none i have make any impression on bathroom scales, not digital only a cheap one


----------



## mosstown (12 Feb 2009)

these plastic hooks can be found on ebay - 25 for £1.75 plus postage.  i find them great and they do minimum damage to walls if you change your mind and want to move pictures about.  i think these particular ones on ebay hold a weight of up to 6kg.


----------



## Celtwytch (13 Feb 2009)

Jane Doe said:


> as i said i have some wary of hanging picture with. And they give weight but how do you weigh a pic. none i have make any impression on bathroom scales, not digital only a cheap one


 
Try a kitchen scales.  I didn't weigh the picture I mentioned, but there is some weight in it as it is a fairly solid wooden frame.  I used a few hooks, just to be sure.  I think each one is capable of holding 2kg.


----------



## Jane Doe (13 Feb 2009)

Have you seen the pictures and prints that are set in a light wooden frame with no glass? Are they canvas or what are they? Would they look as good as the frame with glass?


----------



## eddie7 (13 Feb 2009)

im with iggy on this, drill-plug-screw,  those plastic tabs with the pins in them dont work if the plaster isn't sound.


----------



## BillK (13 Feb 2009)

We use the hooks with pins to hang all picturesin our house and have even used the larger size to hang a mirror  from. Size of mirror was approx 24" x 18" with wooden frame. I remove the hooks every time I put a coat of emulsion on the walls and just put them back in the same place.  No problem up to now after about 12 years.


----------



## Lex Foutish (13 Feb 2009)

moneygrower said:


> Is it safe to use this stuff to hang picture hooks or will it come crashing down? Don't fancy drilling masonary wall.


 
This post reminded me of an experience I had only a few short years ago. A guy came to give me a quote for pvc fascias and gutters (supply and fitting). Fairly standard two storey house. When I got into the detail of it with him, he told me that he wasn't going to use any nails or screws. He was going to do the whole job with No More Nails!!!!!!!!!! 

He didn't get the job!


----------



## Determined (13 Feb 2009)

I once hung a door with "No Nails" !! honest


----------



## Determined (13 Feb 2009)

But I wouldn't hang a picture with it


----------



## Lex Foutish (14 Feb 2009)

Doutcha, Determined Boy!

I hung a 2 foot towel rail in our en suite with it and....you've guessed it.... big mistake! 

In my defence, it was before I met the genius who was going to do my fascias and soffits!


----------



## extopia (14 Feb 2009)

Ah lads, hanging a picture with No More Nails... is someone having a laugh?


----------



## S.L.F (14 Feb 2009)

Determined said:


> I once hung a door with "No Nails" !! honest


 
I've hung loads of doors with "No Nails"

I used screws instead!


----------



## DonDub (16 Feb 2009)

Ive used No more nails to put up a large breakfast counter onto to partition wall..it worked,it has legs on it for extra support and brackets underneath,but it worked really well..however I tried to put up a shelf with no more nails,onto a concrete wall and had to put a support on it for 24 hours for it to stick to the wall..


----------



## Teatime (14 Apr 2009)

Ceist Beag said:


> I used these and it ended up taking chips out of the plaster on the wall! Might say more for the plaster work than the hooks but I ended up going with the drill!


 
I tried to hang pictures using these pins and I made a mess of the wall trying to hammer them in. Maybe they are only for plasterboard walls because it ruined my plaster.

So the best way to hang a picture is using a protruding screw?


----------



## bullworth (14 Apr 2009)

Jane Doe said:


> what do you think of the hooks with pins to nail on to wall?



I used those before and had no problems. The small nails hook into the wall at an angle downwards providing plenty of support. When I got tired of having a picture on the wall there I simply pulled the hook out in an upwards direction at the angle it had entered  and was left with small holes which I plastered over. I painted the wall in that room  and you would never know it had ever been there.


----------

